# Respraying Bonnet, stonechips?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Right guys got a replacement bonnet for my GTi as the current one is dented. The paint on the replacement is really good and no dents so plan was to just sand with 600 grit, base and clear.

However it does have quite a few stone chips. What the plan of attack on these? I dont really want to sand all the way down so was thinking 1k spot putty? Would this work ok? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

If the stone chips are not too big/deep...no need to make a big job out of it.Have a look at this video at 6.20 mins,see how he deals with stone chips :thumb:


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

I would get some good quality 2k putty. 1k will sink and you'll notice all the chips after lacquer. Use a razor blade to shave off the excess stopper than block sand the remainder.


----------



## AliG (Jun 24, 2015)

some experienced painter told me clear coat over the stone chips then paint and another clear coat on the top never done it since then didnt have any panel with bad stone chips.
so if you do it this way let us know the outcome pls


----------

